# YouTube Weed ID



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a link to a youtube video on " Weed Identification in Hay and Pasture Fields". This is produced by Ohio State U. Extension.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Mike, I will pass this along to my hay growing buddies who constantly call me over to identify their weeds and what they should spray with. Oh, I forgot. They don't have internet and I have to look up everything on there too. LOL


----------

